

This Might Hurt: Archaic Instruments from the Attic of a Montreal Hospital - benbreen
http://thewalrus.ca/this-might-hurt/

======
JoeAltmaier
Why is the electro-coagulator under 'quackery'? It was undoubtedly
dramatically effective for its day.

